# Young Chuck Norris Music Video



## phlaw (May 15, 2007)

This was way too funny not to post.

Enjoy!

http://www.use.com/8824


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 15, 2007)

phlaw said:


> This was way too funny not to post.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.use.com/8824


 
I believe this was posted before and the poster was never heard from again.

NEVER dis Chuck


----------



## Ninjamom (May 15, 2007)

Ugh! I want that four minutes of my life back, please.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 15, 2007)




----------



## searcher (May 20, 2007)

Ninjamom said:


> Ugh! I want that four minutes of my life back, please.


 

Agreed.


Please don't kill us for watching this Chuck.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 21, 2007)

Ninjamom said:


> Ugh! I want that four minutes of my life back, please.




You got through the whole four minutes? Wow!


----------



## arnisador (May 21, 2007)

I watched it on SNL when it first aired. I found it mildly amusing but overlong, and I didn't quite get the point.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 21, 2007)

Where's the beard? Where's the beard? I thought Chuck ALWAYS had a beard!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 21, 2007)

What are you all so afraid of?
I mean it's not like Chuck is gonna bust in my door right now and shatter my cranium with a roundhou


----------



## donald (May 22, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Where's the beard? Where's the beard? I thought Chuck ALWAYS had a beard!


 




Oh contrei mon amei, Mr.Norris was clean shaven back in the day. Except for the back/body(yikes) hair of course!!!!

1stJohn1:9


----------

